# INTP Or ISTP- I Must Settle This



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been debating it within myself for a while now. I've made many threads and many posts, all allocating to.... well nothing. It's been one step foward, two steps back. One more thing to consider, another question to answer, "maybe you're a mix", "oh you're INTP", "definitely ISTP".

Last thread I made died before an answer could be obtained. So here I am, asking for you guys to just help me out determiming my type one last type.

I'm posting this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/425810-am-i-sensing-intuitive.html

And this thread page: http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/66391-ask-intps-question-504.html#post13993106

Hopefully that gives the information needed to type me.


And no, I refuse to be a mix. I want to find my type and build upon myself that way.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Chracteristics of: S vs N

Official MBTI Type profile comparison: ISTP vs INTP



What about from a stress-inducing perspective?


*Stressors for Sensing Types**Stressors for Intuitive Types*Attending to own and others' insights
Having to do old things in new ways
Having to give an overview without details
Looking for the meaning in the facts
Focusing on possibilities
Too many complexitiesHaving to attend to realities
Having to do things the proven way
Having to attend to details
Checking the accuracy of facts
Needing to focus on past experience
Being required to be practical


Communication style?


* *



















How about these great blog posts by psychologist and MBTI professional, Donna Dunning?:

What’s Your Preference, Sensing or Intuition? | Dunning Personality Type Experts
Mistyping: Is your natural preference Sensing or Intuition? | Dunning Personality Type Experts


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Chracteristics of: S vs N
> 
> Official MBTI Type profile comparison: ISTP vs INTP
> 
> ...



Okay, this is all great information, however it's nothing I didn't already know. I understand the differences, I just am not able to confidently consider myself one or the other.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm leaning INTP because it seems unlikely to me that an ISTP would analyze this issue for so long. However, that's a complete stereotype and a shitty way of typing, so - 

You mentioned you wanted scenarios. 

Here are some:

You find yourself lost in the woods after a hike with just the clothes you're wearing, a few snacks, your jacket, and a bottle of water. Now what?

Huge chemistry test coming up. How do you study?

What are your hobbies and why do they interest you?

It should be an interesting start, anyway.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you not taken the simple approach of just understanding Ne vs Se? There's a possibility you could just have the concept of them confused, regardless of how much you've studied them.. or both are developed equally? Or you can't quite identify which is which and in turn which of the two you're using. MBTI can be confusing, but eh... 

You mention in your "Am I Sensing or Intuitive?" post that you aren't usually aware of your surroundings, and that you dislike most physical activity. Only one of these can loosely correlate with a preference over N than S, but it begs the question.. WHY aren't you aware of your surroundings? What causes this? Are you just in your head so much that the things around you aren't of importance? If so, this has nothing to do with your S/N and more to do with your Ti. 

Also, were you unsure of being an ISTP before getting mixed results on test? Because the tests have typed me as an ISTP, INTP, ESFP and ISFJ and I know for a fact, after a ton of consideration, that I'm still an ISFP. 

Give me some qualities you've seen of a typical N user that apply to you.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Ni vs Ne seems really easy to decide, so tackle that function and you will get your answer. Do you spew ideas, or do your ideas come wrapped around some kind of focal point?


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

angelfish said:


> I'm leaning INTP because it seems unlikely to me that an ISTP would analyze this issue for so long. However, that's a complete stereotype and a shitty way of typing, so -
> 
> You mentioned you wanted scenarios.
> 
> ...


1. Oh um... well I'd probably sleep through the night, and in the morning think of a way to find my way out or something?... I really don't know. I'd probably just do my best to survive while constantly taking oportunites to find my way back...

2. I don't. Well if I must, I probably read through what I think I have the most difficulty remembering. 

3. My hobbies mostly focus on military history/technology. More so on the technology side. Like aircraft, tanks, weapons etc. I just find the intricate and devastating nature of all these things to be fasciniting. I also like gaming, most games I play focusing on military aspects, I especially like strategy games... I also like airsoft, I take flight lessons, computer graphics, photography... I can't really say why I like them, they just all fascinate me. Well, I can say I like flying because the feeling of being in control and having all that freedom and space to drift through the sky... it's amazing and relaxing...

It's 1 am and I just wrote a 5 page essay, so apologies for the crappy answer...


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Have you not taken the simple approach of just understanding Ne vs Se? There's a possibility you could just have the concept of them confused, regardless of how much you've studied them.. or both are developed equally? Or you can't quite identify which is which and in turn which of the two you're using. MBTI can be confusing, but eh...
> 
> You mention in your "Am I Sensing or Intuitive?" post that you aren't usually aware of your surroundings, and that you dislike most physical activity. Only one of these can loosely correlate with a preference over N than S, but it begs the question.. WHY aren't you aware of your surroundings? What causes this? Are you just in your head so much that the things around you aren't of importance? If so, this has nothing to do with your S/N and more to do with your Ti.
> 
> ...





SimplisticFortitude said:


> Ni vs Ne seems really easy to decide, so tackle that function and you will get your answer. Do you spew ideas, or do your ideas come wrapped around some kind of focal point?




I'll get to these tomorrow. I need some sleep.

Edit: quick thing for the second quote... well... I usually have about 15 tabs open, and if I'm learning about something interesting it can spike to 25 or so... so maybe Ne?


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

It's really quite simple, and with a bit of research you should be able to decipher it pretty well.
If you're a sensor, you are a realist, practical, and often live in the moment. If you're intuitive, you often think about the future, are lost in your head rather than paying attention to the world, and are more imaginative than a sensor.
I know exactly how you feel, however. I am unsure myself of what I am yet, and am currently working on it. I exhibit all the signs of INTP except the lack of emotional understanding, and I've been wondering if I may be ISTP or even INFP. I even went so far as to make this mental chart to figure it out, although nothings worked out so far. What you need to do is examine yourself in a normal circumstance. Do you prefer thinking and daydreaming to doing? That's a telltale different between ISTP and INTP. ISTP's love doing things, while INTPs love thinking (hence: the name). I'd suggest trying out angelfish's scenarios if you can't find some for yourself. Additionally, while both INTPs and ISTPs are creative and logical, ISTPs truthfully only care about practical things, and use their intellect for that. Ask yourself, do you enjoy thinking about things that may not be important to everyday life, but may add to your knowledge and understanding of the world? If so, you're more likely an INTP. Also, if you care about the future more than now, you're also more likely an INTP. Oh, and of course the fact that you're analyzing this at this amount is much, much more an INTP thing to do than an ISTP trait. INTP's analyze everything, ISTPs accept the rules of reality. This is the most anyone can really help you, I apologize if this does not help.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Okay, this is all great information, however it's nothing I didn't already know. I understand the differences, I just am not able to confidently consider myself one or the other.


Why do you think you're not an ISTP?


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> It's really quite simple, and with a bit of research you should be able to decipher it pretty well.
> If you're a sensor, you are a realist, practical, and often live in the moment. If you're intuitive, you often think about the future, are lost in your head rather than paying attention to the world, and are more imaginative than a sensor.
> I know exactly how you feel, however. I am unsure myself of what I am yet, and am currently working on it. I exhibit all the signs of INTP except the lack of emotional understanding, and I've been wondering if I may be ISTP or even INFP. I even went so far as to make this mental chart to figure it out, although nothings worked out so far. What you need to do is examine yourself in a normal circumstance. Do you prefer thinking and daydreaming to doing? That's a telltale different between ISTP and INTP. ISTP's love doing things, while INTPs love thinking (hence: the name). I'd suggest trying out angelfish's scenarios if you can't find some for yourself. Additionally, while both INTPs and ISTPs are creative and logical, ISTPs truthfully only care about practical things, and use their intellect for that. Ask yourself, do you enjoy thinking about things that may not be important to everyday life, but may add to your knowledge and understanding of the world? If so, you're more likely an INTP. Also, if you care about the future more than now, you're also more likely an INTP. Oh, and of course the fact that you're analyzing this at this amount is much, much more an INTP thing to do than an ISTP trait. INTP's analyze everything, ISTPs accept the rules of reality. This is the most anyone can really help you, I apologize if this does not help.


OK this actually helped quite a bit.

Oh first let me say about the issue you face, I've found that some thinkers are decent with understanding emotions, myself included.

Anyways, I'm thinking INTP. I definitely like daydreaming, and I'll usually come up with sone crazy thing to build but never do it, because of some lame excuse like, "oh no I don't have a pvc pipe... welp". Luckily I have a total ISTP friend who gets me off my ass and builds it with me. (To be honest he does most of the building, as I provide ways to optimize it.)

And the practical information thing...

Well... is having an in depth understand on the tank/destroyer tactics of World War 2 practical? Oh and a fascination for spaaaaace. (Wormholes! They're AWESOME!!) Oh and I know basic orbital mechanics.

I'm thinking INTP for those as well.

It would make sense though. Whenever I learn about stuff I seem to end somewhere else. For example, I was learning about some WW2 planes and a few hours later I'm on the topic of deignated marksman rifles.


Welp.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Why do you think you're not an ISTP?



I'm lazy, I prefer designing things over building them, I really like abstract art, I enjoy learning about anything that interests me, even if it's not practical...


I'm too tired/lazy to type anymore, but hopefully my above post helps as well.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I'm lazy, I prefer designing things over building them, I really like abstract art, I enjoy learning about anything that interests me, even if it's not practical...
> 
> 
> I'm too tired/lazy to type anymore, but hopefully my above post helps as well.


So why do you think you're not an INTP?


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> So why do you think you're not an INTP?


Hmm. Liking thrill, and... uh... 

Well um. This is awkward. 

I've gotta be forgetting something...

OH THIS http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/425810-am-i-sensing-intuitive-2.html (latest reply)


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> OK this actually helped quite a bit.
> 
> Oh first let me say about the issue you face, I've found that some thinkers are decent with understanding emotions, myself included.
> 
> ...


Haha, you're definitely an INTP. Being an intuitive person does not mean your sensor traits are not used at all, that'd be crazy if that was the case, you'd never remember what anything was like, which would in itself hinder your ability to invent new things. You sound exactly like the excited, dreamy, reason oriented INTP type, and I'm pretty sure that's what you are. I personally love INTPs, as they're imaginative and interested in the complexities of theoretical science, which honestly ISTPs are not. Thus, I'm 99% sure you're an INTP.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Haha, you're definitely an INTP. Being an intuitive person does not mean your sensor traits are not used at all, that'd be crazy if that was the case, you'd never remember what anything was like, which would in itself hinder your ability to invent new things. You sound exactly like the excited, dreamy, reason oriented INTP type, and I'm pretty sure that's what you are. I personally love INTPs, as they're imaginative and interested in the complexities of theoretical science, which honestly ISTPs are not. Thus, I'm 99% sure you're an INTP.


Okay, that makes sense, but what about the last post here? 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/425810-am-i-sensing-intuitive-2.html
And is it more ISTP to be able to... almost hear sounds that fit a picture you're looking at?


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

If you're ISTP, you should be very determined. Se-users have a strong willpower.
Ne-users are more indecisive, and generating new possibilities.

INTPs are energised when generating new theories and thinking about things.
ISTPs are energised when using their hands, and working on the concrete world.

ISTPs alternate between doing nothing, and working hard.
INTPs are way more passive and in their head.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Okay, that makes sense, but what about the last post here?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/425810-am-i-sensing-intuitive-2.html
> And is it more ISTP to be able to... almost hear sounds that fit a picture you're looking at?


Hmm, I see. 
Weeeeeeeeeeelll.
Actually, you might be ISTP. You seem very energetic and interested in mechanical things, which is an ISTP trait. My friend's an ISTP, and although he's often reserved and quiet, he's very observant and loves various knickknacks and real tangible scientific things. It does sound a lot like you. It's really up to you yourself what you believe you are. However, don't get too caught up in it.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

INTPs are "head in the clouds" types who want to understand things for the sake of understanding (which might or might not have real world applications as a side bonus)

ISTPs are "live in the moment" types who want to do things for the sake of getting things done (which might or might not have theoretical explanations as a side bonus)


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Hmm, I see.
> Weeeeeeeeeeelll.
> Actually, you might be ISTP. You seem very energetic and interested in mechanical things, which is an ISTP trait. My friend's an ISTP, and although he's often reserved and quiet, he's very observant and loves various knickknacks and real tangible scientific things. It does sound a lot like you. It's really up to you yourself what you believe you are. However, don't get too caught up in it.


I'm actually not much into mechanical things... for example, I say I'm going to upgrade my remote control tank, pick the parts, but never actually do it. I just prefer driving it an admiring it and hoping to see a real one, some day. 

But the same goes for my airsoft, never upgrading them even though I say I will. If anything, I'll change the aesthetics and that kind of stuff...

And wait, isn't it ISTP's who have the interest in WORKING with mechanical things, and INTP's who have an interest in mechanical things just to know them? I really don't find that big of an interest in mechanics. I prefer more spacey science. And military stuffs.

Anything mechanical I know, I know just to know it. For example, I know the firing mechanism of most tanks of WW2, and how a WW2 planes engine worked, etc.

And for the picture thing I did, those pictures are only sort of appealing to me. That gut at the end said I chose "sharp" images, but I honestly just chose random ones. And my reaction to the images was probably just my inner photographer...

Say if I went on to the Flickr explore section, chose my favorite picture on the first page...
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/bhala/16245185905/in/explore-1420915209/
that would be it. Nice and minimalistic, and the way those blocks are built is really satisfying. Patterns. :3


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I'm actually not much into mechanical things... for example, I say I'm going to upgrade my remote control tank, pick the parts, but never actually do it. I just prefer driving it an admiring it and hoping to see a real one, some day.
> 
> But the same goes for my airsoft, never upgrading them even though I say I will. If anything, I'll change the aesthetics and that kind of stuff...
> 
> ...


Oh. Gah, sorry, ISTPs and INTPs are quite similar so sometimes I get them mixed up. Their difference is what they use their imagination for (ISTPs are more the engineering application of science type, INTPs are the ones who come up with concepts of things). I'm going back to my original opinion that you are an INTP. I myself have some S in my traits, I like sensation and physical experiences, however I always end up preferring just thinking about things and I never get around to half of them. I'm an idea-oriented person, and I believe you are as well.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Oh. Gah, sorry, ISTPs and INTPs are quite similar so sometimes I get them mixed up. Their difference is what they use their imagination for (ISTPs are more the engineering application of science type, INTPs are the ones who come up with concepts of things). I'm going back to my original opinion that you are an INTP. I myself have some S in my traits, I like sensation and physical experiences, however I always end up preferring just thinking about things and I never get around to half of them. I'm an idea-oriented person, and I believe you are as well.



I think I can agree. Thank you.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I think I can agree. Thank you.


No problem, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## iNtuiting (Nov 7, 2014)

Take your time. As you learn more about MBTI you will get clearer picture. It's ok to change your mind when you learn more on the way. Tests are not perfect... I don't know how old are you but keep in mind that some traits in personalities are fully developed later in mid 20s (for example INTPs can become more "extroverted/outgoing/talkative" in their 20s...). But you should forget external manifestation because they can be interpreted differently depending on the context. 

For example ISTPs are "workers/doers" for mechanics and INTPs are "brains" but ISTPs are lazy to start on something while INTPs can be very enthusiastic and would start doing before ISTPs in many cases. 

It is great that you posted that picture. But again, that kind of aesthetics can please both ISTPs and INTPs. And it also depends on education about the subject. So questions and answers on forums can be confusing.

I don't want to confuse you even more but you cant find the truth in posts like these. You have to learn basics. As suggested start with Ne. Or ask people to help you with basics and avoid vs/or threads (they can be helpful but we would have to create one specific and longer questionnaire). You have to do reading (videos if you are that lazy), and eventually you will learn by yourself. 

No two profiles are that much alike to be confused. Your profile, whichever it is, is alike with few profiles on different levels, but not so much to be similar as a whole.

I would advice you to just move along, stick with INTP for now as you did, and draw conclusions on the way.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Just think if you use more Ne-Si or Se-Ni. 

Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs


----------



## fadeaway (Sep 27, 2014)

Ask yourself, which type would you rather be, and why would you rather be that type?

When you have answered these questions, then you will truly know.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

fadeaway said:


> Ask yourself, which type would you rather be, and why would you rather be that type?
> 
> When you have answered these questions, then you will truly know.


I can't say I would rather be one or the other. They both have their benifits.


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't worry, I've browsed through dozens of threads exactly like this one, and I still haven't determined which Ti-Dom type I am. You're not alone. The whole MBTI system way too malleable, and is riddled with inconsistencies. It would be less painful just to poke your eyes out so that you could never confuse the hell out of yourself as you read dodgy MBTI stereotypes on the net. It's 100% BS.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Iron Throne said:


> Just think if you use more Ne-Si or Se-Ni.
> 
> Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs



It's hard to decide. I'm leaning towards Ne, but like Se, I love thrills.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Dawd said:


> Don't worry, I've browsed through dozens of threads exactly like this one, and I still haven't determined which Ti-Dom type I am. You're not alone.


Glad to know I'm not alone xD

Well unless this is all a dream, I've been in a coma for 9 years, throughout which WW3 occured, which involved nuclear warfare, causing a global fallout which killed everyone, except me. However inhilation of chemicals in my coma induced vivid and surreal dreams, impossible to differentiate from real life... in which I truly am, alone.

Or well you know, I'm not alone.


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone xD
> 
> Well unless this is all a dream, I've been in a coma for 9 years, throughout which WW3 occured, which involved nuclear warfare, causing a global fallout which killed everyone, except me. However inhilation of chemicals in my coma induced vivid and surreal dreams, impossible to differentiate from real life... in which I truly am, alone.
> 
> Or well you know, I'm not alone.


I don't know if you were aiming for this or not, but someone is going to suggest that you use Ne after reading that.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Dawd said:


> I don't know if you were aiming for this or not, but someone is going to suggest that you use Ne after reading that.



Hey that's just what came to my mind when you said that. *raises hands defensively*


But yeah I think I do too, but I love thrills, and I like archery, shooting, riding atvs/BMX etc.

Problem is I never actually get out and do that stuff. If I ever do, it's either a video game, or someone has to drag me out of the house. (Once they do, I usually have a blast.)

Maybe just an INTP with a sense of adventure, but like the rest of his companions, too lazy to actually do it?


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

I suppose that all of those activities are Se-oriented, so maybe that's indicative of your type. I shoot archery every day, but I also obsess over RPGs and MBTI even more often. Bottom line, I think that both Ti-dom types can enjoy all of the aforementioned activities - I'd say that most people would.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Dawd said:


> I suppose that all of those activities are Se-oriented, so maybe that's indicative of your type. I shoot archery every day, but I also obsess over RPGs and MBTI even more often. Bottom line, I think that both Ti-dom types can enjoy all of the mentioned activities - I'd say that most people would.


Yeah, they're really just hobbies, and not entirely indicative of a type, though one type may prefer a hobby over another. I mean, any type can be an artist, but INFP seems to prefer that hobby.

So yeah. Just my thoughts.


----------

